# CIC Interview



## UB6IB9 (12 Jul 2006)

Hey,

I have my CIC medical and interview coming up in a couple weeks. I was just wondering what to expect for the interview part? Also for the interview should you dress along the lines of business casual?

Cheers


----------



## militarygirl (12 Jul 2006)

Think of this as a job interview.  You want to put your best foot forward, so dress as you feel would be appropriate for the position you are applying for.  As with any interview, know about the job you are applying for, ie. what the job entails and what you are expected to do and know.  Also, think about how you would contribute to the organization, and how the organization would benefit from your employment and knowledge.

Hope this helps, and good luck


----------



## qjdb (12 Jul 2006)

You are basically applying for a lower management position, so at the absolute lowest, you should come in a set of slacks and a golf shirt.  Most people that I know go in a suit and tie.

You are going to be an officer, dress the part.

The person interviewing you will most likely be in combats (the equivalent of jeans and a t-shirt) or shirtsleeves (slacks and a golf shirt), and I was always told to outdress your interviewer.

I guess it depends on how badly you want the position.

I actually found the hardest part to be the interview (duh, of course).  My interviewer (a PO 1st Class, a military career counselor) kept on asking me questions like he thought I was a child molester looking for easy prey or something.  I just kept it calm, and answered as best I could.  I left with the distinct idea that he had no concept of what the Canadian Cadet Organization did.  :

From what I have heard from my friends who have since gone through the process, they have been interviewed by officers, and have not had any negative problems.  I don't know what the PO1's problem was, maybe he was just having a bad day.  At the end of it, he just stood up and shook my hand like nothing had happened.  It was very weird. ???

qjdb


----------



## Sloaner (12 Jul 2006)

Like QJDB said, you are interviewing to be an officer in the Canadian Forces, so there is a level of maturity and professionalism required.  Appropriate dress would include at least a jacket, or possibly jacket and tie.  If it is particularly warm, you could probably pass with a golf shirt and slacks.

In preparing for the interivew itself, look at the Forces Recriuting site, they have tips for you there, but remember the basics:
 - Know about the organization your getting into (both the cadet world and the CF)
 - Know what you bring to the organization
 - Know why you want to be part of the organization, and make sure your reasons are good

Ultimately you are going to be a representative of the CF and a youth leader in the public eye, be ready to demonstrate in the interview why you fit that mold, and why the CF should trust you withthe care of cadets and its image.

Best of luck


----------



## UB6IB9 (13 Jul 2006)

Thanks for all the info gents.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfmann (24 Jul 2006)

Take all the advice above and absorb it...first impressions are important. However for the meat and potatoes of the interview you need to remember some things:

They're going to ask you the generic interview questions: who are you, what is your background, where did you grow up, what would your teachers say about you (in high school and college)...etc. Nothing too elaborate, but they are trying to retrieve just enough information to get a snap shot of who you are, where your values lie, and what you've done in your past (which is an indicator of your character for the future)...basically figuring out of your character matches that of a Leader of Youth.

1. Your Interviewer is Human. Don't be afraid of them, but don't be too relaxed. The very realization that they are human, and you can talk to them, also means you may let your guard down. Don't. THis is where being a good judge of character and understanding human nature can be to your advantage. But always keep it right of center...neutral, if a little conservative. 

2. Be Honest (but not too honest). Every situation should reflect you in a positive light, but don't embellish. Alternatively, if you have screwed up and made mistakes...DO NOT hide it, or dismiss it. ALWAYS make sure you show clearly what the mistake was, what impact it had upon you or others, and how you addressed it and either prevented it from happening again or what you've done to learn from it. I've known drug dealers that are now police officers...so take from that what you want, but know that they can forgive a LOT...but they can't forgive a LIE...

3. Take Your TIme. Answer the questions truthfully, but some may stump you. Don't just blurt out a bullsh*t answer. This is why you need to do preparation...understand the organization, have an idea of it's purpose, and look at what your purpose is, your motivation for getting involved with kids. The Recruiter is going to be assessing you for one thing: suitability to lead youth. If you appear to be flagging the answers, you'll get slagged by the Recruiter. THINK about your answer. FORMAT it properly. And deliver it TO THE POINT. Don't ramble, don't waffle...if the Recruiter requires clarification, he/she will ask for it. In many ways they want you to ramble, to waffle, so they can see if you will reveal something about your character. Just take your time, understand the question, and get your answer out.

4. Understand Harassment & Abuse. Understand CHAP inside and out. It's the meat of the meat and potatoes answers you will be giving. And it should be the core of your problem solving questions (how did you resolve a difficult or sensitive situation in your past...)...and it's easy to overlook. Ask about the processes of CHAP with your UHRA or CO. It will probably seem like a short, inconsequential question from the recruiter...but if you do not know how to deal with these situations properly it could be a deal breaker for you and the recruiter. Just use common sense, and don't offer opinions or an answer in an area that you're not familiar. 

Just remember...as an Ocdt you're not going to be expected to have ALL the answers, but your instincts, character, and values should all point to one thing: suitability as a leader of youth. You want to give the Recruiter the impression they would leave their own kids in your care. 

While some people will be better than others, they will let you know if they recommend you for enrollment and give you the reasons why (even if they don't recommend you). It's not rocket science, and I would say only the most disturbed people or those that "Just Don't Get It" would not pass the interview. 

I know of no one yet that hasn't passed, so no worries.


----------



## UB6IB9 (9 Aug 2006)

WOW...thanks for taking the time out to post all that detailed information. I really appreciate it. My interview is in a few weeks. 

Thanks Again
Cheers


----------



## PViddy (15 Aug 2006)

If you we're a Cadet prior, it helps that you can lightly draw on some of that experience, show you are familiar with the program and your chosen element.  If not, no big deal just do your research beforehand.

My interview was a solid 2 hours, make sure you put enough time aside and ya as Wolfman said just relax.  I actually had fun at my interview.  Good luck.


cheers,

PV


----------



## D. Nicholson (16 Aug 2006)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> Take all the 4. Understand Harassment & Abuse. Understand CHAP inside and out. It's the meat of the meat and potatoes answers you will be giving. And it should be the core of your problem solving questions (how did you resolve a difficult or sensitive situation in your past...)...and it's easy to overlook. Ask about the processes of CHAP with your UHRA or CO. It will probably seem like a short, inconsequential question from the recruiter...but if you do not know how to deal with these situations properly it could be a deal breaker for you and the recruiter. Just use common sense, and don't offer opinions or an answer in an area that you're not familiar.
> 
> I know of no one yet that hasn't passed, so no worries.



All of the advice from Wolfmann and everyone else is solid, I just thought I'd quote the above because it is very, very important. In the case of myself and everyone else from my unit the question was actually a situation straight out of the CHAP Facilitator Guide; know what to do in situations, and don't be afraid to say you couldn't directly handle it (that is what CCs have UHRAs for)


----------



## PViddy (17 Aug 2006)

+ 1

I also had that exact same question, and consequently, gave that exact same answer.


cheers

PV


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2006)

I wonder how many times that question has been asked........


----------



## PViddy (18 Aug 2006)

Well George,  probably to everyone that joins the CF, re-aranged to be specific to element and trade choice.  Just trying to facilitate conversation amongst the CIC types  8)

Cheers

PV


----------



## UB6IB9 (31 Aug 2006)

Just thought I’d thank all of you one more time for all the advice. The interview went well and was pretty short actually……..less than half an hour. The Capt. interviewing me told me he was going to forward the approval over that day as long as everything worked out okay with my medical…which it did.

Now that leaves me to my next question. What the hell happens now? When can I get into a uniform and start registering for my courses?

Cheers


----------



## PViddy (1 Sep 2006)

Well,

In a nut shell.  Your medical get's cleared by the head Doc, the RC sends all the paperwork through the pipeline.  Your detachment should send somthing to your CO saying your G2G.  You get sworn in, make your appointment with supply.  Grab your elemental duds.

You should be able to start applying for RCIS courses as soon as you get a service number/ loaded on with your unit's slate.  As long as you have a full uniform for BOQ, you'll be good.

cheers

PV


----------



## UB6IB9 (2 Sep 2006)

Thanks again for all the feedback.

Cheers


----------

